# Dead pixel on brand new mkiii



## kev8d (Mar 26, 2012)

So our markii is in the shop for a dead pixel, and the markiii arrived with a dead pixel in video mode. I'm not impressed, Canon!

Fortunately the remapping trick (manual clean with the body cap and a blanket over the camera to prevent light leak) seems to have worked. (It didn't work for the markii.) 

I'd highly suggest everyone check their cameras for dead pixels, especially if you're going to be shooting video.


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine has one as well. Can't say I was surprised. Honestly, I felt lucky to only have 1 and would not take a chance on repairs or exchanges as I've heard of cameras coming back with more. 

I'm glad to hear the remapping might actually work for video this time around. Gotta try that. 

I'm working on color grading and post processing for an hour and forty-five minute zombie film I shot on the 5d2 called The Battery and I have 2 dead pixels to remove. It's a pain in the ass, but not anymore than all the other things that go into post production!


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 26, 2012)

Christian_Stella said:


> ...I'm working on color grading and post processing for an hour and forty-five minute zombie film I shot on the 5d2 called The Battery...



Sounds awesome! Make sure to post details here - would love to see it!


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 26, 2012)

Please tell me how to check?

ET


----------



## kev8d (Mar 26, 2012)

That zombie movie sounds awesome! I'd also like to see a sample of the video when it's done!

Regarding checking for dead pixels, I do it by shooting underexposed flat coloured walls at high ISOs. Some people say the pixels are more apparent after the sensor is hot, so letting the camera record for 10 or 15 minutes before checking may be a good idea. 

For the mark iii, I let the camera run for about 20 minutes and then shot with every ISO setting. The dead pixel was obvious right away. It's a bright dot, so it's easy to see when everything else is underexposed!


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Christian_Stella said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm working on color grading and post processing for an hour and forty-five minute zombie film I shot on the 5d2 called The Battery...
> ...



There is a long teaser type trailer here... "The Battery" First Look Trailer

I threw it together for the cast and crew to watch the week we got home from shooting so all the color grading is very temp. That said, it shocked the heck out of us with 80,000 views, so now the pressure is on!


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 26, 2012)

Christian_Stella said:


> CowGummy said:
> 
> 
> > Christian_Stella said:
> ...



Nice work! That guy with the beard looks like an absolute legend.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 26, 2012)

Love the trailer and Zombie movies in general. Hope I get to see the full movie sometime soon. Good to see independent work of any kind!


----------

